# My first cut-out and I'm not sure what happening!!!



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Check your cut out hive, if they had eggs or young larva to work with they will raise a queen if there is not one present. As for your swarm catch from the cut out site, could either be a swarm that was attracted by the scent of comb from the " vacated" cut out, or it could be the original queen with what was left flying around from the cut out. Feed the heck out of both hives with 1:1 sugar syrup. You can make a shim about 3" tall that goes around the top of the hive, get a quart sized zip lock baggie, fill it about 3/4 full of syrup and place it on the top bars of your hives, then take a razor blade and make a 2" slit in the top of the baggie where the air bubble is and leave the rest up to the bees!

Or you can feed any other way you want, but I would start feeding and check for a queen cell in the cut out hive. Or check for eggs as well!


----------



## Wyatt Wilson (Jun 13, 2012)

The cut-out brood has open larvae cells and open cells on the bottom of the comb that looks wet inside. I'm hoping the swarm was just cold since the temperature dropped and the wind picked up since the other day. I have jar feeders on both hives. I guess all I can do now is wait and keep checking for queens.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Don't pester them to much, give them about 5 days and then check on them. Hope all goes well!


----------

